# Photos of tortoises (and other reptiles) in the Galápagos Islands



## Mrs.Jennifer (Jan 19, 2021)

I was asked by @Markw84 to start a thread and upload tortoise photos from my previous travels to the Galápagos Islands. I'll do it in multiple posts, as I'm not sure how many photos can be uploaded at one time. I'm attaching photos here of the tortoises on Isla Santa Cruz.

Enjoy!


----------



## Jan A (Jan 19, 2021)

Mrs.Jennifer said:


> I was asked by @Markw84 to start a thread and upload tortoise photos from my previous travels to the Galápagos Islands. I'll do it in multiple posts, as I'm not sure how many photos can be uploaded at one time. I'm attaching photos here of the tortoises on Isla Santa Cruz.
> 
> Enjoy!


Wow!! Thanks for posting. Gentle giants!!


----------



## Mrs.Jennifer (Jan 19, 2021)

Here are photos of "Lonesome George," the last of the 100% Pintas before he died...


----------



## Mrs.Jennifer (Jan 19, 2021)

The third photo is one of my all time favorites. What a face!


----------



## Jan A (Jan 19, 2021)

Mrs.Jennifer said:


> Here are photos of "Lonesome George," the last of the 100% Pintas before he died...
> 
> View attachment 315785
> View attachment 315786
> View attachment 315787


So sad. He was a stunner. Do you know how old Lonesome George was?


----------



## Mrs.Jennifer (Jan 19, 2021)

Jan A said:


> So sad. He was a stunner. Do you know how old Lonesome George was?


He was believed to be around 101-202 years old when he died in 2012. I saw him in 2010, so approximately 100 years old.


----------



## Tom (Jan 19, 2021)

Thank you so much for the pics @Mrs.Jennifer ! More pics are welcome. In addition to the torts, I also love the land and marine iguanas. Got any pics of those? And more tortoise pics are welcome too! 

I have good news! They've been doing DNA studies on the islands for quite a few years now, and they found others of Lonesome George's type. He wasn't/isn't the last, so said the TTPG presenter that told me this.

@Olddog @Markw84 and Will @Kapidolo Farms notice the relatively low carapace's in the first three pics in post #1. Look familiar? From Santa Cruz no less!


----------



## Box Turtle Tuesday (Jan 20, 2021)

Wow those torts are stunning.


----------



## Mrs.Jennifer (Jan 20, 2021)

Tom said:


> Thank you so much for the pics @Mrs.Jennifer ! More pics are welcome. In addition to the torts, I also love the land and marine iguanas. Got any pics of those? And more tortoise pics are welcome too!
> 
> I have good news! They've been doing DNA studies on the islands for quite a few years now, and they found others of Lonesome George's type. He wasn't/isn't the last, so said the TTPG presenter that told me this.
> 
> @Olddog @Markw84 and Will @Kapidolo Farms notice the relatively low carapace's in the first three pics in post #1. Look familiar? From Santa Cruz no less!


As you wish...


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Jan 20, 2021)

These are great, thanks for taking the time to post them here.


----------



## Mrs.Jennifer (Jan 21, 2021)

Tom said:


> Thank you so much for the pics @Mrs.Jennifer ! More pics are welcome. In addition to the torts, I also love the land and marine iguanas. Got any pics of those? And more tortoise pics are welcome too!
> 
> I have good news! They've been doing DNA studies on the islands for quite a few years now, and they found others of Lonesome George's type. He wasn't/isn't the last, so said the TTPG presenter that told me this.
> 
> @Olddog @Markw84 and Will @Kapidolo Farms notice the relatively low carapace's in the first three pics in post #1. Look familiar? From Santa Cruz no less!


And here are the land iguanas and lava lizards...


----------



## Tom (Jan 21, 2021)

Mrs.Jennifer said:


> And here are the land iguanas and lava lizards...


Made my day. Thank you.


----------



## TeamZissou (Jan 21, 2021)

Tom said:


> I have good news! They've been doing DNA studies on the islands for quite a few years now, and they found others of Lonesome George's type. He wasn't/isn't the last, so said the TTPG presenter that told me this.



Wow, how did they miss this before declaring them extinct? I wonder if the newly found tortoises also had the 'saddleback' characteristic of George and just assumed those were from a different subspecies? This info should be bigger news.


----------



## Tom (Jan 21, 2021)

TeamZissou said:


> Wow, how did they miss this before declaring them extinct? I wonder if the newly found tortoises also had the 'saddleback' characteristic of George and just assumed those were from a different subspecies? This info should be bigger news.


Frankly, the whole concept of "The last of his species..." sells. This brings in much needed attention and donations. Declaring: "Oh hey... we were wrong, there is a whole bunch more of them over here on this island..." Doesn't help their cause. Those who know just let it slide because we want them to receive that much needed attention and money for conservation efforts. One could argue that its not entirely honest, but its for a good reason and a good cause.


----------



## Mrs.Jennifer (Jan 21, 2021)

Tom said:


> Frankly, the whole concept of "The last of his species..." sells. This brings in much needed attention and donations. Declaring: "Oh hey... we were wrong, there is a whole bunch more of them over here on this island..." Doesn't help their cause. Those who know just let it slide because we want them to receive that much needed attention and money for conservation efforts. One could argue that its not entirely honest, but its for a good reason and a good cause.


Now before you get all cynical, Mr. Tom, the information was out there all along. In fact, I am a member of the Galápagos Conservancy, but I was negligent in reading all the material. Shame on me for not being a better reader!








BREAKING: Expedition to Wolf Locates Tortoise with Pinta Genes


January 31, 2020 A team that traveled to Wolf Volcano for a 10-day expedition returned this morning with 31 hybrid giant tortoises with partial lineage of the Chelonoidis abingdonii and Chelonoidis niger tortoise species, both considered extinct on Pinta and … Continue reading →




www.galapagos.org


----------



## Mrs.Jennifer (Jan 22, 2021)

Tom said:


> Thank you so much for the pics @Mrs.Jennifer ! More pics are welcome. In addition to the torts, I also love the land and marine iguanas. Got any pics of those? And more tortoise pics are welcome too!
> 
> I have good news! They've been doing DNA studies on the islands for quite a few years now, and they found others of Lonesome George's type. He wasn't/isn't the last, so said the TTPG presenter that told me this.
> 
> @Olddog @Markw84 and Will @Kapidolo Farms notice the relatively low carapace's in the first three pics in post #1. Look familiar? From Santa Cruz no less!





Tom said:


> Thank you so much for the pics @Mrs.Jennifer ! More pics are welcome. In addition to the torts, I also love the land and marine iguanas. Got any pics of those? And more tortoise pics are welcome too!
> 
> I have good news! They've been doing DNA studies on the islands for quite a few years now, and they found others of Lonesome George's type. He wasn't/isn't the last, so said the TTPG presenter that told me this.
> 
> @Olddog @Markw84 and Will @Kapidolo Farms notice the relatively low carapace's in the first three pics in post #1. Look familiar? From Santa Cruz no less!


I hope I'm uploading this properly...
Here's a short video. Watching it never gets old for me...


----------



## Tom (Jan 22, 2021)

Mrs.Jennifer said:


> I hope I'm uploading this properly...
> Here's a short video. Watching it never gets old for me...


When I click on the link it says: "Null. If the owner of this video has granted you access, please sign in."


----------



## Mrs.Jennifer (Jan 22, 2021)

Tom said:


> When I click on the link it says: "Null. If the owner of this video has granted you access, please sign in."


Oops! I’ll try again later!


----------



## Two babies (Jan 22, 2021)

Mrs.Jennifer said:


> And here are the land iguanas and lava lizards...


Awesome! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Two babies (Jan 22, 2021)

Tom said:


> When I click on the link it says: "Null. If the owner of this video has granted you access, please sign in."


It says the video is private. That's ok if that is your intention. Loved the pics.


----------



## Mrs.Jennifer (Jan 22, 2021)

Tom said:


> When I click on the link it says: "Null. If the owner of this video has granted you access, please sign in."


Hopefully I got it right this time!


----------



## zovick (Jan 22, 2021)

Mrs.Jennifer said:


> Hopefully I got it right this time!


Both videos worked fine for me with no trouble or any statement of privacy.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jan 22, 2021)

Awesome thread! Im jealous! Id be in heaven


----------



## Mrs.Jennifer (Jan 22, 2021)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Awesome thread! Im jealous! Id be in heaven


I was in heaven--BOTH times I went!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jan 22, 2021)

Mrs.Jennifer said:


> I was in heaven--BOTH times I went!


Ok ok! Dont rub it in


----------



## Markw84 (Jan 22, 2021)

@Mrs.Jennifer Are the tortoises you pictures from West Santa Cruz Island - Which would make them the _Chelonoidis niger_? Any more pictures of them? Thank you!!!


----------



## Mrs.Jennifer (Jan 22, 2021)

Markw84 said:


> @Mrs.Jennifer Are the tortoises you pictures from West Santa Cruz Island - Which would make them the _Chelonoidis niger_? Any more pictures of them? Thank you!!!


Ask, and it will be given...

(Sorry I appear in some of them!)


----------



## Mrs.Jennifer (Jan 22, 2021)

Markw84 said:


> @Mrs.Jennifer Are the tortoises you pictures from West Santa Cruz Island - Which would make them the _Chelonoidis niger_? Any more pictures of them? Thank you!!!


A few more...


----------



## Tom (Jan 22, 2021)

I've never seen one with color on the chin like that.

They all love their mud wallows, those galaps do.


----------



## Two babies (Jan 22, 2021)

Mrs.Jennifer said:


> Hopefully I got it right this time!


Thanks for whatever you did. I wouldn't want to miss that. Very Cool.


----------



## Sue Ann (Jan 22, 2021)

Mrs.Jennifer said:


> The third photo is one of my all time favorites. What a face!
> 
> View attachment 315788
> View attachment 315789
> ...


Wow how different the shell structure the top photo looks elephantine


----------



## SpiderTortGuy (Jan 22, 2021)

What a wonderful thread. I had the pleasure of visiting the Galapagos island 3 years prior and the flora and fauna was amazing. I would love to share some of my encounters w these magnificent creatures.


----------



## SpiderTortGuy (Jan 22, 2021)

We went to a tortoise conservation facility on the big island.


----------



## SpiderTortGuy (Jan 22, 2021)

The enclosure for the young hatchlings


----------



## Jan A (Jan 22, 2021)

Tom said:


> I've never seen one with color on the chin like that.
> 
> They all love their mud wallows, those galaps do.


No pyramiding, either!!


----------

